# Nice game by the Rookie



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Casey Jacobsen had a real nice game for you guys last night, nice take with the left hand. He showed some potential for a good long stay in the league, should be a good player off of the bench for years to come and has size and game to push for starters minutes in the future.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Next year Im sure if he gets the minutes he'll be an 12 and 4 guy on a night to night bases he's a very consistant player.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

Does anybody know the reason why *Amare Stoudemire* was benched and played only 23 minutes(vs Toronto)...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

He broke a team rule. The Suns spokesperson did not say what team rule he broke.

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/gen/wire?messageId=10242409


----------



## Psycho (Feb 17, 2003)

Casey Jacobsen has the potential to be a starting two guard if he just gets the minutes that aren't available at the moment, for some reason.

They're starting Stoudemire ... they should start Jacobsen, too!


----------

